# [GAME][FREE] Stackr - How high can you stack it?



## AlexDev (May 3, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I would like to present you my new game *Stackr*.










Stackr is a challenging arcade game - simply stack the blocks as high as you can.
The following four items can be used once per game to improve your score:
- *Slow*: Slows down the game.
- *Widen*: Make everything wider.
- *Sticky*: The row is glued together.
- *Reset*: Reset the game and keep your points.
Long press on any item to get more information.

Leaderboards and achievements are also available.

How high can you stack it?

Grab it on Google Play (free):



(Direct link)


----------

